# Basset Hounds! Does anyone know a GOOD breeder?



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I have a friend who is looking… here is the message she sent to me:

Hi Barb, --The girls recommended I check with you on this. I am looking for a basset hound puppy for our family. I am not having any luck finding breeders that aren't 6 states away. I prefer the "European" style which typically has the extra long ears and more sagging skin  . They mentioned you do a lot of dog shows and might have some contacts. I have sent a few emails out to different pet stores as well. Just curious if you have any info of breeders or know of any for sale. I prefer male, but female is also fine. Anything helps! Thanks Barb! Dina

I cautioned her about NOT buying from pet stores – but unless I’m able to help guide her in the right direction I’m afraid I might “lose” her and she’ll buy from whoever first offers her a puppy! I explained a little about puppy brokers and puppy mills supplying pet stores and told her that if she doesn’t care if she gets a sub-quality pup she should check the rescues first. At least then she’s not putting $$ into the pockets of the bad breeders.

Let me know if anyone has any Basset contacts!!! Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The "European type" is recognised as having considerable health issues in the UK, precisely because of those long ears and excess skin folds. You may want to encourage her to research health problems, as well as breeders ...

http://pedigreedogsexposed.blogspot.com/2011/10/wrinkled-skin-no-legs-and-willies-that.html


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info - I'm passing it on to her. I know nothing about Bassets and had never even heard of the "European" type - so I learned something too!


----------

